# Ralph Bakshi's The Lord of the Rings: Part Two



## Mike

What a sequel to Ralph Bakshi's adaptation of LOTR may have looked like. I wrote this a fairly long time ago for the LOTR fan-made special edition DVD, but didn't finish it in time, and, in fact, never did get around to finishing it. Ah well, here it is:

JRR Tolkien's
THE LORD OF THE RINGS
Part Two​

BLACK...

STORYTELLER (V.O.)
Long ago, in the early years of the second age, the great Elven- smiths forged Rings of Power. 
(Pause)
But then the Dark Lord learned the craft of Ring making and forged the Master Ring. The One Ring to rule them all. 

FADE IN:

EXT. A BATTLE ON A MOUNTAINSIDE - NIGHT
An army of elves and men are fighting a swarm of orcs and other monstrous beings in wasteland of reddened ash.

STORYTELLER (V.O.)
With the Ring, Middle-Earth is his, and he cannot be overcome!

DISSOLVE TO:

EXT. THE SAME - LATER

The roiling battle turns into a mass of corpses.

STORYTELLER (V.O.)
Only when the ring was cut from his hand was Sauron vanquished.

DISSOLVE TO:

EXT. THE DEAD MARSHES - NIGHT

Now the corpses float in shallow pools within a bog. Some hold long candles on their chests, the flames just sticking from the waters.

STORYTELLER (V.O.)
And the ring was lost for thousands of years.

CUT TO:

MONTAGE - FROM PREVIOUS FILM

WE come in upon Hobbiton, peaceful, quite a contrast from what was seen before.

STORYTELLER (V.O.)
Until it appeared in the Shire. GANDALF the Grey discovered that the ring possessed by a hobbit, FRODO BAGGINS, was the One Ring.

Shot of Gandalf coming up the path in a curious cart, then him conversing with Frodo in front of the fireplace.

STORYTELLER (V.O.)
He told Frodo to flee the Shire with his friends-SAM, MERRY and PIPPIN.

The hobbits wander in front of us in turn.

STORYTELLER (V.O.)
The BLACK RIDERS of Mordor pursued them, and it was only with the aid of ARAGORN, Ranger of the North, that they came to Rivendell.

Aragorn drives away the Riders at Weathertop after they stab Frodo. Then COME UPON Rivendell, and the council chambers...

STORYTELLER (V.O.)
There was held the great Council of Elrond, where it was decided the Ring would be destroyed in the one place where it could be unmade: the Mountain of Fire, in Mordor, the land of the Enemy himself. Frodo was appointed ring-bearer, and eight companions were chosen to journey with him.

The nine companions set out, with GIMLI and LEGOLAS displayed prominently. Then, DARKNESS.

STORYTELLER (V.O.)
The quest soon met with disaster.
Suddenly, LIGHT. Gandalf stands against some terrible creature on the bridge of Khazad-dûm, in the Mines of Moria.

STORYTELLER (V.O.)
Gandalf fell in battle with the BALROG, a dreadful beast of the underworld.

The bridge collapses, and Gandalf is dragged down by the Balrog's whip.

GANDALF
(trailing)
Fly, you fools!

And the dank cave suddenly becomes a forest, where BOROMIR speaks with Frodo and then lunges for him, but Frodo puts on the ring and disappears.

STORYTELLER (V.O.)
Then Boromir of Gondor attempted to seize the Ring.
And we quickly move to Boromir defending Merry and Pippin from orcs, and dying, and the capture of the two hobbits.

STORYTELLER (V.O.)
Frodo and Sam continued the quest alone.

Frodo and Sam row away in one of the elven-boats.

STORYTELLER (V.O.)
The remainder of the company went west to pursue the orcs who captured Merry and Pippin, and came across Gandalf, returned from the abyss.

The joyous reunion - starting just before Gandalf reveals himself and ending after he casts off his cloak.

STORYTELLER (V.O.)
He led them to the aid of the Kingdom of Rohan in the war against the treacherous wizard Saruman.

WE are transferred into the thick of the battle of Helm's Deep, as Gandalf happily slashes his way through the orcs.

STORYTELLER (V.O.)
Frodo and Sam went east, where they came upon the creature Gollum-the one who held the ring before. He promised to lead the hobbits to Mordor. 

Gollum leads the hobbits further onwards - the same scene that finished the first film.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE DEAD MARSHES - NIGHT
Those same corpse-pools as seen before, only now the shadows of Gollum, Frodo and Sam, move behind them.

CUT TO:

EXT. TREEBEARD'S HOME, FANGORN FOREST - NIGHT

A wide, level space exists among the evergreens, as if cut into the hill-side. A spring spills into a basin at the wall before winding off into the forest.

STORYTELLER (V.O.)
And far away from it all, Merry and Pippin escaped the orcs into the hands of another.

The trees rustle and TREEBEARD emerges from them, himself resembling a great oak. Merry and Pippin lay in his root-like hands.

Treebeard sets Merry and Pippin down on a stone slab before filling three bowls from the stream. He passes two small bowls to Merry and Pippin, and he takes one long draught.

MERRY
Well, Treebeard, have you decided what to do?

TREEBEARD
Hmm, hoom, I have not troubled about the Great Wars - those mostly concern elves and men and wizards. But Saruman, now, Saruman is a neighbour. I cannot overlook him. He has taken up with the baurum, the orcs. Down on the borders they are felling trees - good trees. Many of those trees were my friends.

Treebeard becomes positively hasty.

TREEBEARD
It must stop. It will stop! I will stop it! And you shall come with me.

MERRY
We will do what we can.

PIPPIN
Yes! I'll never forget Saruman's orcs.

TREEBEARD
Good, good. But we must not be hasty.

Treebeard calms down, wrinkles his eyebrows.

TREEBEARD
Tomorrow, we go to Entmoot.

PIPPIN
Entmoot? Where's that?

TREEBEARD
Hoom, eh? It is not a place; it is a gathering of Ents...

CUT TO:

EXT. FANGORN FOREST - DAY
Treebeard carries Merry and Pippin through the forest until they come into a wide bowl where only three birches stand in the centre. Treebeard lets out a tremendous HOOM HOOM.

TREEBEARD (V.O. CONT.)
...which does not often happen nowadays.

Similar calls ring out in answer, and before long a dozen Ents have already entered the clearing, each resembling a different tree: birch, willow, alder. 
Treebeard sets Merry and Pippin down.

More Ents fill the bowl, and soon it seems the whole complement has arrived. A LOW MURMER fills the air and the Ents begin to sway, speaking in MELODIC VOICES like the rustling of leaves in the wind.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE ROAD TO ISENGARD - DAY

Gandalf and King THEODEN of Rohan lead a group of Riders by a pillar representing a giant white hand. They pause to stare at the destruction ahead:

P.O.V: THEODEN

Where once Isengard stood, there are now only ruins drowned in a lake, except for the unbreakable tower of ORTHANC. Wading through the mists are the dim forms of Ents completing the destruction.

CUT TO:


----------



## Mike

EXT. THE GATES OF ISENGARD - DAY

Merry and Pippin sit upon a heap of rubble just beyond the twisted gates, the former smoking a pipe and the latter sleeping. Merry scrambles to his feet when the Riders approach. Théoden reins in, and Merry bows.

MERRY
Welcome, my Lords, to Isengard! We are the door-wardens, Meredioc Brandybuck and-

He digs a foot in Pippin's side. Pippin SNORTS.

MERRY
-Peregrin Took. The Lord Saruman is within, or doubtless he would welcome such honourable guests.

GANDALF
(laughs)
Doubtless he would. And was it he who ordered you to guard his damaged doors?

MERRY
Our orders come from Treebeard, who has taken over management of Isengard.

He gestures with his pipe towards Treebeard, who leisurely pulls down a remaining segment of wall.

CUT TO:

EXT. ORTHANC - DAY
Gandalf dismounts in front of the stairs of the tower and ascends the steps, followed by Théoden, Aragorn, Legolas and Gimli. Merry and Pippin sit on the bottom step. Gandalf BANGS on the doors with his staff.

GANDALF
(shout)
Saruman! Saruman! Saruman, come forth!
WORMTONGUE'S face briefly appears in an upper window, causing Théoden to start. After a few moments, Saruman appears on the balcony above them.

SARUMAN
Well? Why must you disturb my rest? 
(pause)
Gandalf, how comes it that you endure such company? For you are proud, Gandalf-and not without reason. Even now will you not listen to my counsel?

GANDALF
What have you to say that you did not say in our last meeting? Or perhaps you have things to unsay?

SARUMAN
(puzzled)
Unsay? I endeavoured to advise you for your own good, but you scarcely listened. I fear that in my eagerness to persuade you, I lost patience. And indeed I regret it. Are we not both members of a high and ancient order, most excellent in Middle- Earth? Much we could still accomplish together. Will you not consult with me? Will you not come up?

No one is unmoved by Saruman's speech, save Gandalf.

THEODEN
(murmur)
He will betray us; he will go.

Gandalf's LAUGH breaks the spell. 

GANDALF
The guest who has escaped by the roof will think twice before he comes back by the door. Listen, Saruman, for the last time. I am giving you a chance to leave Isengard, free, if you choose. But you will first surrender me the keys to Orthanc, and your staff. These will be returned later, if you merit them.

For a moment Saruman seems to consider assent, but soon his face (and his voice) contorts in hatred.

SARUMAN
Later! Yes, when you have the keys to the Dark Tower itself, I suppose, and crowns of seven kings, and the rods of five wizards. A modest plan. Hardly one in which my help is needed!

With that, he spits and turns to leave.

GANDALF
(shout)
Come back, Saruman!

Gandalf raises his staff, and Saruman is suddenly dragged back to the balcony.

GANDALF
Behold, I am Gandalf the White.

Gandalf's robes shimmer a blinding white glow.

GANDALF
You have no colour now, and I cast you from the Order and the Council.

Gandalf's arms fall and Saruman's staff SNAPS in two, the pieces falling at Gandalf's feet. Saruman YELPS and crawls back into the tower.

At the same moment as Gandalf's robes dim a shining black ball streaks from above and nearly smites Gandalf in the head before striking the stairs and rolling down into the water.

GIMLI
The murderous rogue!

GANDALF
No, that was not thrown by Saruman. A parting shot from master Wormtongue, I fancy.

Down below, Pippin carries the black ball to the steps slowly, as if with a great weight. Gandalf sees him and hastens down the stairs, snatching the ball away.

GANDALF
Here my lad, I'll take that!

He conceals it in his robes.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE ROAD TO ISENGARD - DAY
As the riders depart they pass by the stone hand, only now it has been toppled. PULL UP to the eastward horizon, and to the clouds gathering there.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE MOUNTAINS OF MORDOR - DAY (EST.)
Black mountains pierce a cloud-choked sky, and further on comes the RUMBLING of Mount Doom.

DISSOLVE TO:

EXT. MORGUL VALE - DAY
Though it might as well be night, from all the clouds.
Gollum claws his way up a steep road, while Frodo and Sam struggle to follow. They tilt their heads up, and they see it: Minas Morgul. At once they pause.

P.O.V: THE HOBBITS 
A valley runs back into the mountains, and upon the further side rise the walls and towers of the dreaded city. It seems abandoned except for the glow of a pale, corpse-like light.

GOLLUM (O.S.)
The secret way...into Mordor. Sméagol found it long ago, he did. Yes my Precious. Come.

END P.O.V

Gollum gestures Frodo and Sam to follow. They come to the white bridge spanning a mist-covered stream. Across it the road zigzags to the city gates. Rotten flowers grow in meads on either bank.

Slowly the three make their way across the road to a gap in the stone wall beside it, and disappear into the gloom, emerging on another, fainter path. They trudge up this, always in sight of the city, until Frodo stumbles and collapses on a stone.

FRODO
I must rest a while, Sam. It's heavy, very heavy.

Gollum hurries back to them, HISSING.

GOLLUM
Not here, no. Fools! When they come to the bridge, they will see! Climb! Climb!

SAM
Come on Mr. Frodo. For once I agree with him.

Sam takes him by the arm and Frodo slowly gets up. Too late. At that moment a GREAT RUMBLING NOISE echoes around them. 

Far beyond the eastern mountains comes a great, red FLASH.

And Minas Morgul answers. Blue forks of lightning spring from the tower into the churning clouds. The Earth groans, and out of the city comes a TERRIBLE CRY. Then...silence.

THE GATE

Looks like a gaping maw, complete with teeth. Out from it emerges the WITCH-KING, the lord of the Black Riders. Clad in hellish armour, he rides his horse forward and then stops, sensing something. He SNIFFS about him.
Frodo's hand begins to move towards the Ring. But he is able to resist. He closes his eyes.

The Witch-King passes a glance over the path one last time before giving another SHRIEK and riding forward. And out of the gate an army comes: a host clad in sable, the size of which the world has never seen. Soon the Witch-king passes, a shadow into shadow, across the bridge and out of sight. 

SAM
Get up, Mr. Frodo! He's gone, and we'd better go too. Before they spot us.

Frodo slowly stands up and they continue up the path. It twists and turns until it terminates at a ledge, and before the ledge rises a steep staircase cut into the mountainside. This is the straight stair.

Gollum springs up the first step and looks back.

GOLLUM
Careful! Lots of steps. Hobbits must be careful.

Cautiously the hobbits scramble up the first step.

CAMERA MOVES UP the staircase, far into the clouds. 

CUT TO:


----------



## Mike

EXT. THE STRAIGHT STAIR 
The hobbits arduously climb after Gollum. At once point, Frodo nearly slips and falls, but is saved by Sam.

SAM
Watch it, Mr. Frodo.

Day turns into night, but the stairs continue.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE WINDING STAIR - NIGHT
The straight stair ends at a broad ledge, and soon turns into the winding stair: less steep, but no less treacherous.

The hobbits are at the foot of the stare, Frodo sleeping with his head on Sam's lap while Sam keeps watch - though he nods off more than once.

CUT TO:

EXT. HIGHER UP THE STAIR - NIGHT
Gollum scrambles around a bend, and the hobbits plod after him. And stop. Above them can be seen the pass: a cleft between two tall peaks.

FRODO
We seem to have come to a point, Sméagol. We're in sight of the pass, and if we can find the rest of the way ourselves, then I suppose you have done what you promised, and you're free. 

GOLLUM
No, no, not yet. There's the tunnel. Sméagol must go on. No rest. Not yet.
And when he says "tunnel" he points to an opening in the rock where the staircase ends.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE TUNNEL MOUTH - NIGHT
Fumes exude from the tunnel, causing Frodo to hold his nose and Sam to nearly retch.

FRODO
Are you sure this is the only way, Sméagol?

GOLLUM
Oh yess. No other way. Follow Sméagol...
As he beckons, Gollum is swallowed by the darkness within. Frodo follows, and last comes Sam.

CUT TO:

INT. THE TUNNEL

It is nearly pitch black, and the only noise are Gollum's HISSES and MURMERINGS, which soon fade away. Then there are FOOTSTEPS, and the dim outlines of Frodo and Sam come into view. They pause.

SAM
Which way has he gone?

FRODO
(Shout)
Sméagol! Sméagol?

SAM
He's really gone this time, I fancy.

FRODO
(after a while)
There's no use worrying about him. If he's false, he's false.
They cautiously continue through the darkness. Behind them is a FAINT CREAKING, and eight pairs of eyes emerge from a side passage very briefly before blinking out.

CUT TO:

INT. FURTHER DOWN THE TUNNEL - LATER
It's even darker now. The CREAKING grows louder, even louder than Frodo and Sam's FOOTFALLS. Sam is the first to stop and press himself against the wall.

SAM
There's something there, Mr. Frodo!

The noise is now followed by a BUBBLING, and finally the eight eyes emerge behind them. They begin to flee, but the eyes only follow, and Frodo halts.

FRODO
Running is no use.

He draws Sting, which flickers a bright blue.

INSERT: THE EYES

The sword's reflection can be seen within each of them.

FRODO
Galadriel!

He advances towards the eyes, which blink uncertainly, and then disappear as the great bulk shifts. The CREAKING fades away.

Frodo sheaths sting with a SIGH of relief. 

SAM
Stars and glory! The Elves will make a song out of that. Now let’s get out of this foul hole!

And they begin to jog down the tunnel.

CUT TO:

INT. THE TUNNEL OPENING
In the distance can be seen the tunnel-exit. Frodo and Sam change from a jog to a sprint, and the exit grows nearer and nearer...until they are thrown back just at the threshold.

Sam sits up, rubbing his head. A shaft of light reveals strands of thick silver thread woven across the exit.

SAM
Cobwebs! But what a spider!

Sam stands, draws his sword, and hacks at a thread. His blade just bounces off.

FRODO
Let us see what Sting can do. It's an Elven-blade. 

He draws his sword and shears through the threads almost effortlessly.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE PASS OF CIRITH UNGOL - DAY
The two weary hobbits emerge from the tunnel and halt. Sam shoves the phial into his cloak as they both stare down the long, narrow pass, at the pinnacle of the orc-tower at the end.

FRODO
The Pass, Sam! Come, before anyone can stop us!

Frodo begins to run, and Sam tries to keep up, but the distance between them increases.

The same CREAKING noise as before become audible.

Sam sees its source and halts, petrified. It takes him a moment to understand, and

SAM
Look out, Master! Look-

His next words are muffled when a grey hand clasps his mouth.

GOLLUM
Got him! At last, my Precious. We takes this one. Shelob'll get the other.
And Gollum's hands wrap around Sam's throat from behind.

INSERT: SHELOB THE SPIDER

first we see giant, spindle-like legs, eight of them, hurrying across the stones. Then we see the bloated abdomen, and the eyes intent on prey. 
A shadow falls over Frodo, and he looks up...something stabs him. Sting falls out of his hands, which grow pale and lifeless.

Sam sees this through bulging eyes. He twists so fiercely that even Gollum can't keep grip, and Sam lunges at Gollum, trying to stab him with the sword still in his hand. But Gollum is too quick, and he closes his hand like a vice over Sam's wrist. The sword falls from Sam's fingers. And Gollum is behind him again, strangling him again...

Sam jumps backwards and bears Gollum back onto the ground with all his weight! Gollum looses his grip, and Sam snatches back his sword. They stare at each other. Gollum, knowing he is defeated, turns tail and skitters off back into the tunnel.

Sam turns...

P.O.V: SAM 

Now Shelob is seen in her entirety: a giant black widow. Before her gnashing mandibles Frodo is being bound in cords. She begins dragging Frodo away.

END P.O.V

Sam YELLS and charges, sweeping up Sting as he goes. Sam takes his first swipe at one of Shelob's hairy legs, sheering off a claw. He runs under her, trying to stab the carapace underneath, but his swords just bounces off. Now Shelob notices him and drops Frodo, ready to deal with the new threat. She does not expect it when Sam actually springs up onto her horned head, and sinks his sword into one of her great eyes. It shatters and oozes, but before Sam can pull the sword out Shelob swings her mighty head and throws Sam against one of the rock-walls, where he slides down to the ground, dazed.

Soon Sam is surrounded by legs. Shelob raises her great bulk, and drives her abdomen down towards him to crush him...

But just at that moment Sam lifts up Sting. The sword goes right through Shelob's thick hide, right into her vitals. There is a LOW, DISTORTED NOISE. Shelob straightens out, the blade comes free, and some green, viscous liquid oozes from her wound.

Shelob falls back, batting at the air, and Sam gets to his feet.

SAM
Gilthoniel! A Elbereth! Now come, you filth!

Shelob's batting becomes weaker. As Sam approaches her, she gathers up the last of her strength to lope away in retreat. She squeezes into another hole, and a trail of green slime leaks behind her.

Sam, breathing heavily, turns to Frodo, who lies on the ground deathly pale and half-wrapped in spider webs. Sam runs towards his master, cradles Frodo in his lap. He begins to weep.

SAM
Frodo, Mr. Frodo! Don't leave me here. Don't go where I can't follow. Mr. Frodo! He's dead. Not asleep. Dead. What shall I do? Not leave Mr. Frodo dead and go home. Or go on. Go on? And leave him? 

He stares down again and Frodo's face. And slowly, still weeping, he sets down Frodo and slips the ring from around Frodo's neck.

INSERT: STING 
Begins to glow blue. ROUGH VOICES are faintly heard.

SAM
Orcs!

Sam flees. He looks behind him, as a line of flickering torches come down from the tower in one direction, and orcs emerge from the cave in the other. He looks at the ring, at the approaching orcs, at the ring again. And, without recourse, he puts it on and vanishes.

The two group of orcs converge in the pass: the ones from the tunnel bear shields with a white crescent moon, and are led by GORBAG; the ones from the tower are led by SHAGRAT. Shagrat spots Frodo first.

SHAGRAT
What's this?

ORCS
A spy! A spy!
The orcs gather around Frodo, pushing or hitting one another to get a better look. Gorbag eventually muscles his way in front. He lifts Frodo's head by the hair.

GORBAG
That Shelob got him. Nothing but carrion now. Might as well go in the pot.
Shagrat smacks Gorbag and Frodo falls back to the ground.

SHAGRAT
Carrion? Is that all you know of her Ladyship? When she binds with cords, she's after warm meat. This fellow ain't dead!
(to other orcs)
Take him to the tower!

A group of orcs lift Frodo up and carry him back into the tunnel.

CUT TO:


----------



## Mike

INT. THE TUNNEL

The orcs, their way lit by torches, travel through the branching passages until they come to an iron door. It opens, they, enter, and it CLANGS shut.
There is a DULL THUD and Sam appears again, beating on the doors. Then he just sits against the door and SOBS.

FADE OUT:

FADE IN: 

EXT. ROHIRRIM ENCAMPMENT - NIGHT

Save for the occasional snort of horses, the Rohirrim encampment is peaceful. Gandalf sleeps outside, with what we assume to be the black ball wrapped in his robes and held to his chest. He is suddenly woken by a SCREAM. When he sits up, a stone rolls out from his robes where the ball should be.

Gandalf runs to Pippin, who is fallen with the black sphere rolling from his pale fingers. Quickly, Gandalf throws his cloak over the stone, then turns to Pippin. 

GANDALF
Pippin! Come back!

Pippin's eyes snap open.

PIPPIN
Gandalf! Forgive me!

GANDALF
Forgive you? Tell me first what you have done!

PIPPIN
I-I took the ball and looked in it. I saw a dark sky, and tall battlements, and then HE came. He- No! I can't say anymore!

GANDALF
Look at me!

Gandalf stares deep into Pippin's soul.

GANDALF
A fool, but an honest fool you remain, Peregrin Took. You have been saved. He did not want information only, he wanted YOU. He wanted the Ring.

Pippin rolls back, relieved. Gandalf looks up to the others, who have now gathered around with worried looks: Gimli, Legolas, Aragorn and Merry, along with a few curious Rohirrim bystanders.

GANDALF
Will you, Aragorn, take the Orthanc-stone and guard it? It is a dangerous charge.

ARAGORN
Dangerous indeed, but not to all. There is one who may claim it by right. For surely this is a Palantír of Gondor.

Gandalf lifts up the stone and presents it to Aragorn, who examines it curiously.

ARAGORN
At last we know the link between Isengard and Mordor.

GANDALF
Yes. There remains a short while of doubt, which we must use. I will ride ahead to Gondor...

At that moment a shadow falls over them, blotting out the moonlight. They stare upwards, to see a

VAST WINGED SHAPE

pass over the moon and speed towards Isengard.

GANDALF
Nazgûl! The messenger of Mordor! Wait not for dawn!

Gandalf WHISTLES a strange whistle and his horse comes galloping towards him and skids to a halt. Gandalf mounts and drags Pippin up with him.

GANDALF
Farewell! Follow fast! 
(to horse)
Away Shadowfax!

The horse rears up and bolts towards the east. the others watch in bewilderment as they depart, except for Merry, who looks more in sadness.

ON SHADOWFAX

The world whizzes passed, and the horse seems a statue. Pippin is in front, sheltered by Gandalf's cloak.

PIPPIN
Where are we going?

GANDALF
To Minas Tirith, before the seas of war surround it.

And they gallop out of view.

CUT TO:

EXT. ROAD TO HELM'S DEEP - DAY

The riders of Rohan continue their journey. Théoden heads them, carrying Merry on his horse. Éomer comes galloping up from behind the line.

EOMER
My Lord, there are riders behind us.

Théoden lifts up a hand and the whole line stops. The Rohirrim form a battle-line, and sure enough, a HORSEMEN come on the road behind. Merry clutches at his sword.

EOMER
(shout)
Halt! Who rides in Rohan?
The horsemen halt. They are all tall and dour, dark- complexioned, and wearing grey garb that resembles Aragorn's. One of them walks his horse a bit closer.

HALBARAD
We are the Rangers of the North. We seek Aragorn, son of Arathorn.

ARAGORN
And you have found him!

Aragorn rides up to his kinsmen.

HALBARAD
Elrond sent us.

They embrace.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE FIELD BEFORE THE HORNBURG - DAY

The Rohirrim ride into the coomb, joined by the Rangers of the North. They ride passed the two great burial mounds and passed the smoking pyre of orc corpses, passed the ruined gates and into the battered keep.

CUT TO:

INT. THE HORNBURG TOWER - NIGHT

Within one of the chambers, Aragorn stands closeted with his fellow Rangers, the Palantír before him. The Rangers wordlessly depart.

Aragorn picks up the Palantír and looks deeply in its depths.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE HORNBURG - MOMENTS LATER

A strange blue light wavers in the topmost spire.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE FIELD BEFORE THE HORNBURG - MORNING

Théoden watches the Rohirrim prepare for another long ride. Many are already mounted on their horses. The Rangers, however, sit slightly apart from the others, silent and stoic.

Merry, mounted on a small pony, watches beside him. they ride down to the company, and Aragorn joins them, accompanied by Legolas and Gimli (on foot).

ARAGORN
Tell me, Théoden King, you now ride for Gondor. How long will it be ere you come there?

THEODEN
Many days yet. We must still gather the rest of the army at Edoras.

ARAGORN
Then by your leave, Lord, I will ride by the swiftest way. I will take the Paths of the Dead.

Théoden draws back and nearly topples off his horse at the mention of the name. Riders nearby are also taken aback, and mutter charms to ward off evil.

THEODEN
(whisper)
The Paths of the Dead? Why do you speak of them?

ARAGORN
I have looked in the stone of Orthanc.

Aragorn turns his head to hide his expression of pain.

ARAGORN
It was a bitter struggle, and He beheld me. A grave peril I saw coming upon Gondor from the south.

THEODEN
It is your doom, maybe, to tread paths that other men dare not. The Dead do not let the living pass.

There is a moment of silence. Legolas steps forward

LEGOLAS
I will go, for I do not fear the dead.
..and Gimli brandishes his axe.

GIMLI
I hope the dead have not forgotten how to fight!

ARAGORN
The oath they broke was to fight against Sauron, and they were cursed never to rest until their oath was fulfilled.

Aragorn turns his horse so he faces the entire Rohirrim company.

ARAGORN
(shout)
I seek the Paths of the Dead. Come with me who will!

Merry shrinks back from the proclamation.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE MOUNTAIN PATHS - DAY
The Rangers thunder by, headed by Aragorn on one horse, Legolas and Gimli together on another.

Off in the distance, Merry watches them depart.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE TOWER OF CIRITH UNGOL - DAY (EST.)
The tower is built so it is staggered into the mountain- side: three crenulated layers, topped by a jagged pinnacle.

CUT TO:

INT. THE PINNACLE - DAY

This is a small, bare chamber, only accessible by a trap- door, which is currently closed. Frodo lies on the floor, the cords gone from his body. ORC VOICES can be heard below.

CUT TO:

INT. THE TOWER OF CIRITH UNGOL - DAY

The orcs rifle through Frodo's cloak and rucksack. Gorbag lifts up Frodo's silver-like mithril armour and stares at it in astonishment.

Shagrat snatches it away.

GORBAG
Give - that - back!

SHAGRAT
This is for Lugburtz.

Gorbag draws his scimitar, ROARS, and springs on Shagrat!

The other Orcs see this and stand up, hastily drawing their weapons. Soon the orcs of the tower and the orcs with the moon-shields are locked in a bloody hand-to- hand combat.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE PASS OF CIRITH UNGOL - DAY

Sam wanders towards the tower when he hears the CLASH OF ARMS and the SCREAMS emanating from the tower. Two orcs run out of the gate, but are shot by arrows. Sam draws Sting.

SAM
I'm coming, Mr. Frodo!

Sam runs toward the tower gate, waving the flashing blue sword.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE COURTYARD, TOWER OF CIRITH UNGOL - DAY

Sam continues running passed the corpse-strewn courtyard. Some of the orcs lie stiff, still seemingly locked in combat, but obviously dead. 

CUT TO:

INT. THE TOWER OF CIRITH UNGOL - DAY

Sam slows and halts at the foot of a staircase. He proceeds with a little more caution; the sound of battle is louder here. Involuntarily, his hand grasps for the ring.

An orc, SNAGA darts around the corner, rat-like. He stops, staring at Sam.

P.O.V: SNAGA

In the flickering torchlight, Sam’s shadow engulfs him and makes him seem larger, like some great warrior.

END P.O.V

SNAGA
Elves!

Snaga flies back in the direction he came, and Sam pursues him.

The chase continues passed each twist of the stairway, but the orc is too fast for Sam, and soon the hobbit falls behind. Soon Snaga is entirely out of site. But Sam continues plodding on.

CUT TO:


----------



## Mike

EXT. A LANDING, THE TOWER OF CIRITH UNGOL - DAY

The pinnacle protrudes from this landing. Shagrat stands before its door, the mithril armour bundled under one arm, the other arm hanging by a bloody thread from his shoulder. Snaga cowers before him.

SHAGRAT
Curse you, maggot! Go down again, before I eat you!

SNAGA
No! There's a bloody-handed elf down there.

Shagrat lunges after Snaga, but Snaga evades him and darts into the pinnacle.

Shagrat goes to the battlements, sets down the shirt, and draws a long red knife. and SHOUTS over the wall, but gets no answer.

INSERT: SAM

On the staircase, shielded, for now, by shadows. He's pressed against the wall in fear.

Shagrat collects himself, stands, grips the knife in his teeth and takes up the shirt again. He heads for the staircase.

Sam springs out. Shagrat is blinded by Sting's glow, but he quickly shoves the bundle in Sam's face, knocking Sam to the ground, and lopes passed him with the bundle still in his arm.

Above comes a FAINT SCREAM.

SAM
Mr. Frodo!

And Sam runs into the pinnacle.

CUT TO:

INT. THE PINNACLE - DAY

Snaga is poised over Frodo with a cat-o'-nine-tails, preparing the next stroke. Frodo tries to shield himself.

SNAGA
Keep your trap shut, see? There's a reminder for you!

Behind him, Sam bounds up the ladder leading through the trap-door. Snaga turns and is so frightened that he trips over the ladder and falls through the trap-door. His neck snaps with a tremendous CRACK when he hits the floor below.

Sting dims to a dull grey. Sam sheaths the blade and runs to Frodo, picks him up and cradles him in his arms.

SAM
Frodo! Mr. Frodo! Its Sam, I've come!

FRODO
(groggily)
Am I still dreaming? But the other dreams were horrible.

SAM
You're not, Master. It's real. I've come.

Frodo smiles briefly, then drops from Sam's arms and huddles in a corner, shivering.

FRODO
They've taken everything, Sam. Everything I had. Do you understand? Everything!

SAM
No, not everything, Mr. Frodo.

Slowly, Sam pulls the Ring from his cloak.

FRODO
Sam, you're a marvel!

But his expression suddenly changes. Frodo's lips curl into a snarl, and he stands up, reaching out a hand.

FRODO
Give it to me! You can't have it!

Sam is taken aback. He starts taking the Ring's chain off his neck.

SAM
All right, Mr. Frodo. But you're in Mordor now, and when we get out and you see the fiery mountain and all. You'll find the Ring very hard to bear. I could share it with you, maybe?

FRODO
No, no! No you won't, you thief! 

He snatches the Ring from Sam's hands and holds it possessively. But when he looks up in triumph, and sees Sam about to cry, his expression softens and he slumps down, himself about to weep.

FRODO
Oh Sam, what have I said? What have I done? Forgive me. Sam, I must carry this burden to the end. You can't come between me and this doom.

Sam wipes his eyes.

SAM
I understand, Mr. Frodo. But I can still help, can't I? I've got to get you out of here. But first you'll want some clothes. As we're in Mordor, we'd best dress Mordor-fashion. Let me see...

Sam heads down the ladder and begins to rummage through Snaga's clothes.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE PASS OF CIRITH UNGOL - NIGHT

Frodo and Sam emerge from the tower gate, dressed in orc- gear, full-faced helmets drawn across their heads. They could almost be mistaken for snagas.
They stare at the scene before them: a winding road going further among the crags. The pass doesn't end here, but just continues on. Up above some of the crags can be seen the flickering light of Mount Doom.

DISSOLVE TO:

EXT. DUNHARROW - DAY

A long, winding path twists this way and that up the mountain-side, and at each corner stands a statue of a short, fat man sitting on his haunches. The statues are so worn they are barely discernable as statues.
Presently, the Rangers of the North ride up this path through the mists.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE DOOR OF THE DEAD - DAY

The rangers pass by a standing stone, like some finger of doom, at the foot of the mountain, and among strange black trees. The horses SNORT and pull back from the obelisk. Aragorn dismounts and calms his horse, and the other Rangers follow suit. They lead the horses the rest of the way, to the mountain-side.

A wide, black arch opens in the cliff-face, and around it are scrawled various crude signs. The company halts again. Gimli stands a little ways back, his knees quaking.

HALBARAD
This is an evil door, and death lies beyond it.

Aragorn lights a torch and leads his horse inside. The Rangers follow, and Legolas, leaving Gimli all alone.

GIMLI
Here is a thing unheard of! An elf will go underground, but a dwarf dare not!
With that, he plunges in.

CUT TO:

INT. THE PATHS OF THE DEAD

Aragorn's flickering torch illuminates a wide road cut with gothic arches. It seems time has not touched these structures: they are dusty, but not crumbling.

Gimli struggles to keep pace, looking back fearfully, because there are WHISPERINGS behind him. Just outside of the torchlight can be seen the dim hint of moving shadows blacker than the darkness.

The company emerges in a wide, empty space. There are neither walls nor ceiling here. The WHISPERINGS grow slightly louder, the shapes more visible. To the left something glitters, and Aragorn approaches it.
A CORPSE

lies here, clawing at a stony door on the near wall. He wears a gilded hauberk and a Rohirrim helm. Aragorn pulls the torch away and moves towards the centre of the expanse.

ARAGORN
(shout)
Let us pass, and then come! The King of Gondor summons you to the stone of Erech!

There is no answer. Instead, the whispering subsides and the shapes disappear. Aragorn turns back and the company presses across the expanse.
Out of the stones, shapes appear, the dim outlines of long- forgotten warriors falling into rank and file.

LEGOLAS
(to Gimli)
The dead are following.

Aragorn's torch goes out.

CUT TO:

EXT. EDORAS - DAY

King Théoden rides through the wooden gates of the palisade. War is preparing: blacksmiths forge swords and spears, men are being gathered together in a great weapon-take.

Up top, upon a grassy hill, is Théoden’s great hall. ÉOWYN, his niece, emerges from the doors to meet them.

CUT TO:

INT. THE GOLDEN HALL - DAY

Théoden sits upon his throne within his splendid hall, Éowyn behind him, Merry sitting at his right hand (where Wormtongue once sat). The doors open and Éomer enters, followed by HIRGON, a strangely-clad man in leather armour and a horned helmet. Éomer stands aside as Hirgon strides down the hall and kneels before Théoden.

HIRGON
Hail, Lord of Rohan, friend of Gondor! The Lord Denethor bids your aid, lest Minas Tirith fall.

Hirgon presents a red-tipped arrow. Théoden takes it, his hands trembling.

THEODEN
The red arrow. Has it indeed come to that?

He gets to his feet and turns to Merry.

THEODEN
I am going to war, Master Meredioc. You will abide here and serve the Lady Éowyn, who will govern the folk in my stead.

He gestures to his sister-daughter.

MERRY
But-but-

THEODEN
We ride on horses tall and swift, and great though your heart may be, you cannot ride such beasts. And in such a battle, what would you do, though you be greater of heart than stature?

Merry's face falls. Théoden exits the hall without looking back, leaving Merry alone with Éowyn. She gives the hobbit a reassuring smile. 

CUT TO:

EXT. THE PLAIN BEFORE EDORAS - DAY

6,000 Riders of Rohan assemble on the plain. 

Merry walks among them sadly. A RIDER, tall and thin, comes behind him. Only when his horse SNORTS does Merry notice. He wears a full-faced helm, revealing only blue eyes and unbearded chin (this is rare among the Rohirrim).

DERNHELM (EOWYN)
Where will wants not, a way opens. You shall go with me.

Dernhelm lifts Merry up on the horse and conceals him in a cloak. 

Another HORN sounds, long and deep, and the Riders of Rohan begin thundering eastwards, at the foot of the White Mountains, towards Gondor...

CUT TO:


----------



## Mike

EXT. THE PELENNOR FIELDS - DAY

On the other side of the White Mountains, a lone grey horse gallops across a farm-specked plain. 

Pippin peeps out from Gandalf's cloak as the world rushes by them and catches his breath. For in front of them rises the magnificent city of

MINAS TIRITH

capital of Gondor, beside the Great River Anduin. Seven white walls, one built over the next, crawl up a hill jutting from the White Mountains. From the great eastward gates to the topmost wall a towering bastion of stone splits the city. And surmounting it all is a spindle-like tower.

CUT TO:

EXT. COURTYARD OF THE WHITE TREE - DAY

Gandalf gallops up to the last level, a flat sward. In the centre stands an ancient, dead tree, growing over a bubbling fountain. Down a cobbled path rises the White Tower. Gandalf dismounts and guides Pippin towards the doors, which silently open.

CUT TO:

INT. THE WHITE TOWER - DAY

Gandalf strides with Pippin down a great hall. But unlike Théoden’s warm and lively dwelling, this place is dead an dour. Statues stare down at them as they advance down the bare walk. 

At the far end of the hall is a large throne that bears the emblem of the white tree. On the steps leading up to it sits, DENETHOR, an aging man swathed in cloaks, a horned helm on his head, bent over his seat.
Gandalf and Pippin halt at the foot of the stairs.

GANDALF
Hail, Lord and Steward of Minas Tirith, Denethor son of Ecthalion. I am come with council and tidings in this dark hour.

It is as if Denethor hears nothing. Pippin looks up anxiously at Gandalf, when slowly the old man speaks.

DENETHOR
Dark indeed is the hour, and at such times you are wont to come, Mithrandir.
And he lifts up his head, revealing a face strikingly resembling Boromir's, save that his beard is grey.

DENETHOR
It has been told you bring one who saw my son die. Is this he?

GANDALF
It is. But you speak of death. You have heard news of this ere we came?

DENETHOR
I have received this.

He opens his arms to reveal a horn laying on his lap.

PIPPIN
Boromir's horn!

DENETHOR
Verily. The river brought it to me.

PIPPIN
He died to save us, my kinsman Meredioc and me.
Pippin steps forward as if with a great burden, and kneels. 

PIPPIN
Little service, no doubt, will so great a Lord think to find in a hobbit; yet such as it is, I will offer it.

Denethor examines Pippin closely.

DENETHOR
I see that strange tales are woven about you. I accept your service.
(pause)
And now, my first command to you: speak and be not silent! Tell me your full tale!

As Pippin stands Gandalf quickly steps in front of him.

GANDALF
I have not ridden hither from Isengard only to bring you one small warrior. 

DENETHOR
Let your wrath at an old man's folly run off.

GANDALF
Folly? Do you think I do not understand your purpose in questioning one who knows least, while I stand by?

DENETHOR
And you think I don't understand yours? Remember, the rule of Gondor is mine and no other man's, unless the king should come again.

They stare at each other for a while, and it seems sparks might fly between their eyes.

GANDALF
The rule of no realm is mine. But all worthy things that are in peril, those are my care. For I am also a Steward, did you not know?

With that, he turns and leaves, guiding Pippin out with him. Denethor's eyes smoulder as he watches them depart.

CUT TO:

EXT. COURTYARD OF THE WHITE TREE - DAY

Shadowfax waits patiently as Gandalf leaves the tower in a seemingly sour mood.

PIPPIN
Are you angry with me Gandalf?

Gandalf looks down, and suddenly LAUGHS.

GANDALF
I hope it may be long before you find yourself between two such terrible old men.

He swings up onto Shadowfax.

GANDALF
I must go and find Faramir.

PIPPIN
Who's he?

GANDALF
He is Denethor's son, his heir now. I don't think he is in the city.

And Gandalf spurs on his horse and disappears.

DISSOLVE TO:

INT. THE GUEST HOUSES - NIGHT

Pippin sleeps within a narrow bunk, but is awoken by footsteps. Gandalf is pacing across the floor.

GANDALF
(to self)
When will Faramir return?

PIPPIN
Hullo! I thought you'd forgotten all about me. Has the sun risen yet?

GANDALF
The darkness has begun. There will be no dawn.

CUT TO:

INT. THE ARMOURY
Somewhere within the White Tower, the armourer helps Pippin into the raiment of the citadel guard: a black cloak embroidered with a white tree, an ornate sword- belt, a winged helmet, and a silver-tipped spear.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE WALLS OF MINAS TIRITH - DAY
The sun is blotted out by roiling clouds drawing ever closer to Minas Tirith. Pippin stands on the highest wall, watching the plain below with several other citadel guards.

Suddenly there is a jarring SCREECH in the distance. Pippin throws himself down, covering his ears. Slowly he raises his head over the parapet...

CUT TO:

EXT. THE PELENNOR FIELD - DAY

Dim, winged shapes can be seen swooping to and fro. As the distance closes, a group of soldiers become apparent as their prey.

CLOSE ON 
The men, some on horses, some on foot, running or galloping. They are all men of Gondor, all wear horned helms, and leading them is FARAMIR, waving his sword.

Every so often there is a SHRIEK and a Black Rider plunges down upon a winged pterodactyl-like creature, catching horses and men up in its jaws. Sometimes the horses throw their riders when the beasts fly close. There are five riders in all. 

INSERT: THE GREAT GATES

Are huge, made from wood reinforced with iron set between two bastions. Slowly they CREAK open to allow admittance, when Gandalf suddenly streaks forth on Shadowfax.

The Black Riders become aware of the newcomer. One wheels towards him, but Gandalf raises his hand and from it a shaft of WHITE LIGHT stabs upwards. The Black Rider gives a WAILING CRY and swerves away, and with him the four others waver. They rise in swift spirals and pass away eastward.
The soldiers slow down and Gandalf rides up to Faramir. They embrace.

CUT TO:

EXT. MINAS TIRITH - DAY

Faramir and Gandalf enter the city together, soldiers behind them, and other soldiers crowding together on the streets to greet them, chanting

CROWD
Faramir! Mithrandir!

And among them, Pippin.

PIPPIN
Faramir! Faramir!

The chanting of the crowd drowns Pippin out...

CUT TO:


----------



## Mike

INT. THE WHITE TOWER - DAY

And we are suddenly steeped in gloomy silence. Faramir stands in front of his father, while Gandalf and Pippin stay a step back. Denethor does not look pleased.

FARAMIR
I have left the rest of my company to strengthen the garrison at the fords of Osgiliath. I hope I have not done ill?

DENETHOR
Ill? Why do you ask? The men were under your command.
(pause)
Your bearing is lowly in my presence, yet it is long since you listened to my counsel.

FARAMIR
I wish I had known your counsel before the burden was thrust on me.

DENETHOR
Ever your desire is to appear gentle. But in desperate hours gentleness may be repaid with death. 

FARAMIR
So be it.

DENETHOR
So be it! But not with your death only, Lord Faramir: with the death also of your father, and of all your people, whom it is your duty to protect, now that Boromir is gone.

FARAMIR
Do you wish, then, that our places had been exchanged?

DENETHOR
Yes, I wish that indeed, for Boromir was loyal to me, and no wizard's pupil.
Faramir bites his lip, bows, and leaves the hall, followed by Gandalf and Pippin. Gandalf casts an accusing glance back at Denethor, who only broods.

CUT TO:

INT. THE COUNCIL CHAMBERS OF THE WHITE TOWER - NIGHT

The CAPTAINS OF GONDOR gather around a large table in a grey, windowed hall. Faramir is here, beside his father, and Gandalf is here as well. On the table is 

INSERT: A MAP

Of Minas Tirith and the surrounding lands.

DENETHOR
The Enemy must pay dearly for the crossing of the river. It is at Osgiliath-
He jabs a finger at it on the map.

DENETHOR (CONT.)
-that He will put his weight, as before when Boromir denied Him passage.

FARAMIR
That was but a trial.

Denethor backs away from the table and begins pacing the room.

DENETHOR
Much must be risked in war. I will not yield the river unfought, not if there is a captain here who still has the courage to do his Lord's will.

All eyes turn to Faramir.

FARAMIR
Since you are robbed of Boromir, I will go in his stead. But if I should return, think better of me!

DENETHOR
That depends on the manner of your return.

The Steward nods and the Captains depart the room.

CUT TO:

EXT. THE PELENNOR FIELDS - MORNING

Faramir rides to Osgiliath at the head of an army. Gandalf accompanies him, and they pass under the dark cloud, towards the ruins of a once-fair city that spans the river Anduin.

And off eastward, Mount Doom RUMBLES

CUT TO:

EXT. BLACK CLIFFS OF MORDOR - DAY

A path runs along the cliff-face. Frodo and Sam struggle along it, batting away flies, until the track turns and the cliff drops away. Frodo and Sam teeter to a halt, GASPING.

FRODO
Mordor.

Down below them stretches the Plateau of Gorgoroth, an ashy wasteland of crags and red stone. Yet there are creatures down in the wasteland: thousands of tents and flickering torches of Mordor's armies, gathered for the assault upon Middle-Earth. And, forty miles away, towers the cone of Mount Doom, spewing filth into the air.

SAM
Pretty hopeless, I call it-- saving that where there's lots of folk there must be water and food.

Sam shakes his head.

SAM
The water's going to be a bad business.

FRODO
It's no worse than I expected. We've still got to go on.

They support each other as they start going further down the path, looking for a way down, when they hear ORC- VOICES. The two hobbits throw themselves off the path, hide behind a stone wrapped in brambles.
Two orcs appear, a large URUK, using a spear as a walking-stick, and a thin, gangly TRACKER, carrying a bow.

TRACKER
Nar! I lost the sent.

URUK
Useless. My eyes are better than your snotty nose.
The tracker stops.

TRACKER
Then what have you seen with them? That black sneak's nowhere to be found.

URUK
I shot him! But he ran on.

TRACKER
Garn! You missed him. First you shoot wild, then you run slow, then you send for the poor trackers.

He jabs a finger into the Uruk's chest with each charge.

TRACKER
I've had enough of you.

And he lopes off.

URUK
Come back, or I'll give your name to Lugburz!
The tracker turns back and runs at the Uruk. The Uruk is able to knock him aside with his spear and moves in for the kill, but the tracker springs behind a stone, whips his bow off his back, and shoots an arrow in the Uruk's eye. The Uruk lands with a THUD. The tracker rises, darts his head about to see that no one is looking, and darts off.

Frodo and Sam get out from behind the stone and stare at the Uruk's corpse.

SAM
If this nice friendliness would spread about Mordor, half our troubles would be over.

FRODO
This IS the spirit of Mordor, Sam.

And they stare at the body some more.

SAM
And what about that "black sneak"? It's that Gollum, I'm sure.
Frodo says nothing. They both continue on the path.

CUT TO:

EXT. A STONY VALLEY - NIGHT

Frodo and Sam are mere shadows around a pitiful fire. We can barely see them within the cliff-crags. But we can hear their voices.

SAM
Begging your pardon, Mr. Frodo, but have you any notion how far there is to go?

FRODO
No, Sam. I'm afraid the Ring's...getting heavier, and I'll get slower as we get nearer...

SAM
Well, say nothing of water, we've got to eat less, or else move quicker. One more bite and all the food's ended.

FRODO
I'll try to move quicker, Sam.

Sam shuffles the fire and it gives a feeble spark.

DISSOLVE TO:

EXT. FOOT OF THE MOUNTAINS - DAY

The mountainside finally comes to end, and it is only a short descent to the plain. Frodo is sleeping in a crag.

Sam, meanwhile, searches the rocks above with a water- skin. He spots a trickle of water and runs to it, filling the water-skin with the blackened liquid. Then he looks up, and stops.

A dim shape with bright eyes -- Gollum -- is watching him. Then he flits behind another stone and melts into the surrounding rocks.

Sam stops up the canteen and returns to Frodo, shakes his Master awake.

SAM
That Gollum's about again, Mr. Frodo. Leastways, if it isn't him, there's two of him.

FRODO
I'd rather have Gollum than orcs. He won't give us away to them.

SAM
But he might do a bit of robbery and murder on his own.

He suddenly collapses.

SAM
I feel sick. I ain't sure if I can go on anymore.

FRODO
Nor I, Sam. But so our path is laid.

SAM
I guess it’s often that way. The brave things in songs and tales - - adventures, I used to call 'em. I used to think they were things the wonderful folks in stories looked for. But that's not the way of it with the tales that really mattered. Folk just seem to have landed in them, usually.
(pause)
I wonder what sort of tale we've fallen into?

Frodo smiles, a little bit wryly, a little bit sadly.

FRODO
I wonder...but I don't know. And that's the way of it in a real tale. You may not what kind of tale it is, happy-ending or sad-ending. But the people in it don't know.

SAM
No sir, of course not. Why, even Gollum might be good in a tale. I wonder if he thinks he's the hero or the villain?

The question remains unanswered, and Sam helps Frodo to his feet before they begin trundling off again, towards the Mountain of Fire.

CUT TO:

EXT. MINAS TIRITH - DAY (EST.)

The white city is now completely covered by the dark cloud. It begins to rain.

CUT TO:

INT. THE WHITE TOWER - DAY

Gandalf, wet, unkempt and breathless, slams open the door and comes before Denethor's chair. Pippin stands beside Denethor now.

DENETHOR
Has Faramir come?

GANDALF
No, but he still lived when I left him. He is pitted against a foe too great. For the one has come that I feared.

PIPPIN
Not...not the Dark Lord?

Denethor CACKLES bitterly, making Pippin shrink back.

DENETHOR
Nay, not yet, Master Peregrin. He will come only to gloat over me.

GANDALF
Yet now the most fell of his captains is nearing your walls. Sorcerer, Ringwraith, Lord of the Nazgûl, a spear of terror in the hand of Sauron.

He makes a dramatic gesture towards the door, where a fork of lightning and roll of THUNDER emphasizes his words. But Denethor remains unimpressed.

DENETHOR
Then, Mithrandir, you have met a foe to match you. For myself, I have long known who is chief of the hosts of the Dark Tower.

GANDALF
If word spoken of old be true not by the hand of man will he fall.
(pause)
Osgiliath is lost. Soon there will be battle on the fields. A sortie must be made ready.

Denethor nods and gets to his feet. The rain beats down harder...


----------



## Mike

That was as far as I got. The screenplay did not end up on the DVD, but my script treatment did, which continues on this way:

CUT TO the Pelennor Fields, where men (much fewer than those that set out) run for their lives towards the gate, harried by Nazgul. Trumpets sound, and we switch view as the great gates creak open and Gandalf rides out with Imrahil beside him, leading the Swan Knights of Dol Amroth. They route the Orcs in pursuit, and Gandalf is able to drive away the Nazgul, but not before one shoots a fatal dart into Faramir. Faramir falls from his horse, mortally wounded.

CUT TO an aerial shot of Minas Tirith, as Mordor’s army encircles it. (This too can be a still painting)

CUT TO the White Tower. Pippin waits on Denethor when Gandalf and Imrahil bring in Faramir, wounded near-death. Denethor’s countenance falls. Gandalf urges him to go out and lead his men, but Denethor refuses. He must stay with his son, sent “unthanked, unblessed, into needless peril.” Gandalf goes out to take command of the city; Pippin is about to follow, but Gandalf tells him to stay with the Steward.

CUT TO the Pelennor Fields. Trenches are being dug, great engines of war sunk into the ground. INTERCUT this with the Nazgul Lord riding forward. The first trebuchets are drawn back and fling their contents at the city. These arc over the walls and explode into flame, setting the buildings afire. The first level goes into chaos. But the next volley is much worst, for now smaller objects pelt the defenders on the walls and they find those are the human heads of their comrades. Finish with the great war-elephants of Harad, the Mumakils, and dragging siege towers towards the walls.

CUT TO (more of a shock cut from the carnage) to the Riders of Rohan as they make their way to Gondor. No galloping here, this is a realistic arduous ride, and they stop at the forest of Druadan. The army of Mordor blocks the road, the scouts tell them. The Woses Of Druadan, wild-men who resemble the statues from Dunharrow, meet with Theoden. Their leader, Ghan-buri-ghan (though we never learn his name), agrees to take them through the forest on a secret path. A very short scene, one or two lines, but it shows Sauron is not a strategic idiot who would keep the lines to Minas Tirith open.

CUT TO Mordor, at night. Frodo is sleeping. Sam, though, cannot, and he goes to fill up their water-bottles from a nearby stream (Just a trickle, struggling and pathetic). He sees the shape of Gollum nosing about and scares him away. He goes back to Frodo and tells him Gollum is still on their trail.

FADE TO their final descent into Gorgoroth. They ditch their Orc-gear.

FADE BLACK with a horrible screech over the darkness, and FADE IN to the walls of Minas Tirith. Soldiers flee with the onset of the winged Nazgul passing close to the walls. A brief cut to Gandalf grimly watching events unfold, then spurring Shadowfax into action to join Imrahil. 

CUT TO the White Tower. Pippin cowers as Denethor turns towards him from his seat, madness in his eyes. As a messenger informs him the city is burning, he shouts “Let it burn! For burn we must!”

CUT TO the Field. The ranks part as a giant battering ram crawls forward: Grond, the hammer of the underworld. 100 feet long, swinging from mighty chains, drawn by Mumakils. The head is forged from black steel and has the likeness of a sneering wolf (design taken from Celtic art, such as the Book of Kells, for the wolf-head.) Two Mumakils draw it, trolls wield it. Behind it comes the Lord of the Nazgul, and to the accompaniment a blaring, bombastic score shouting “Mordor!” it comes towards the gate. The archers at the wall let loose flaming arrows, but the skins protecting it do not catch fire. The Mumakils, though filled with arrows, just continue on, sometimes crushing orcs underfoot as they do so.

CUT TO Gandaf, seeing the ram, and urging Shadowfax to the lower levels.

CUT TO the great gates, as the Grond is wheeled up to it. The trolls haul it back, and the Nazgul lord raises his sword and gives off a horrible shriek, to which it crashes against the gate. Boom! Switch view to the inside of the gate, which quivers with the impact. The same again. The third time, the gate explodes with a flash into a million pieces, and the Grond is wheeled back. We see this all from a view within the gate. The music reaches a high note, and stops. Through the gate we see the flaming ruin of the farms once on the Pelennor, and smoke, and from this the Nazgul Lord rides in—first indistinct, then clearer. Complete silence, except for the clopping of hooves. Presently we swing around to see soldiers fleeing from him, except one: Gandalf, mounted on Shadowfax, stoically standing, abandoned by the soldiers. The Nazgul Lord halts. “You cannot enter here. Go back to the nothingness prepared for you and your master ,” says Gandalf. The Nazgul laughs and flings back his hood, revealing only a crown and two burning eyes. “Old fool; do you not know death when you see it? This is my hour. Die now and curse in vain!” and he draws his sword. At that moment we hear the call of a rooster in the morning, and dawn breaking, and then horns, horns o’er the Pelennor Fields.

CUT TO the edge of the Pelennor Fields. Under the breaking clouds come Theoden and Eomer, followed by the riders of Rohan.

CUT BACK TO the Nazgul lord, his sword hovering in mid-air before he sheathes it and rides off. Briefly show Gandalf’s face, relieved, and then he prepares to follow. But out of nowhere comes Pippin, running hysterically towards him, saying Denethor has gone mad. Gandalf says he cannot help; he must follow the Nazgul Lord before the ring wraith causes more damage. But then Pippin says Denethor is planning to burn Faramir alive, and no questions are asked: Gandalf snatches up Pippin and they head upwards in the city.

CUT TO Theoden, as he rides before his host. “Ride now! Ride to Gondor!” and his horse leaps forward. The riders echo his response, and they charge down to the field, in three prongs—the central one led by Theoden. We stay with the King as he comes forward, sword in hand, then switch to the orcs hastily forming a line of defence, then back to Theoden. Everything should now become muted except the score. Switch to the view of the Orcs, watching Theoden near, and now he moves in Slow motion towards the camera. His sword goes up, down, and he severs the head of the first orc in his path… at which we cut to the riders, at normal speed, flying passed the camera (Reference the Polish film With Fire and Sword for the cavalry charge).

CUT TO the White tower. The sounds of battle are very dim. We see Denethor standing on a pyre, Faramir laid before him, and bidding his servants to light the wood. Suddenly the doors burst open and Gandalf and Pippin come in. “Slay me this renegade! Or should I do it myself!” Denethor screams, drawing his sword. Gandalf’s power flings the sword from Denethor’s hand. He hauls Faramir off the pyre with odd strength for such an old man. “Do not take my son from me…” pleads Denethor. Gandalf says he cannot choose the hour of his son’s death. Denethor almost relents, but when Gandalf relates that there is still hope, Denethor goes ballistic. “Didst thou think the eyes of the white tower were blind? I have seen more than you know.” And he uncovers the palantir he has carried within his cloak! He has seen black ships coming up the river to bring Gondor to its doom—Close-up of the palantir, as black Drummonds row in its depths (Base on Greek war-galleys, with square sails). He snatches up a torch and lights the pyre, lying down on it with the Palantir clutches to his chest. “So passes Denethor, son of Ecthalion,” Gandalf’s voice continues over the charring body of Denethor. His hands loosen and the Palantir rolls onto the ground to Gandalf’s feet. Gandalf explains what he saw was true.

CUT TO the battle on the Pelennor. The orcs are fleeing from beneath the Riders’ feet. Theoden is triumphant. From further on, nearing the gate, the Haradrim king sees Theoden and they both acknowledge each other via a nod. The Haradrim cavalry wheels about, there is a flash of scimitars, and they charge towards the Rohirrim. The clash is swift. Focus on the Dernhelm, hacking through the ranks, then Theoden, who comes face-to-face with the Haradrim King. A slow-motion fight, with the Rohan theme playing over, ensues between them. Theoden cleaves his head and snatches up the standard from the lifeless hand as the Haradrim King topples from the horse. Triumphant music. He holds up the banner and his horse rears. But his shield dims…


----------



## Mike

Snowmane topples over and Theoden is thrown off, mortally wounded. And down comes the perpetrator, the Nazgul Lord, now mounted on a winged beast. But Dernhelm springs from the shadows and stands between him and Theoden. The discourse between them is directly lifted from the novel, no cutting. Derhelm is revealed to be Eowyn. She chops off the winged beast’s head and the Nazgul Lord rises from the ruin, and smashes Eowyn’s shield with his black mace. Her arm is broken in the process. Merry, who is sprawled on the ground, watches and suddenly takes up his sword, sinking it into the Nazgul’s thigh just as the mace is lifted for the killing blow! The blade evaporates, Merry screams in pain and collapses. But it gives enough time for Eowyn to thrust her blade between the black rider’s cloak and his crown. A rending shriek, now long and prolonged, follows with a dying wail that shrivels away. Eowyn’s sword shatters and she is flung back, unconscious. Follow the iron crown as it drops from an empty cloak and rolls across the field.

Merry crawls over to Thedoen, and apologizes for disobeying his commands. Theoden forgives him, and tells Merry to think of him every time he smokes a pipe. 

CUT TO the river Anduin as the black galleys row towards the city. The Corsairs of Umbar.

CUT TO the men of Gondor, sullen, as they see the fleet approach.

CUT TO the field, where the rooted enemy cheers and begins to rally again for another attack on the gates joined by reinforcements from Osgiliath, and finally

CUT TO Eomer, coming upon his dying father. Theoden crowns him king and dies. Eomer sees Eowyn: dead, it seems, and is overcome with mad fury. He leads the Rohirrim on a suicidal charge through the amassing enemy; cuts clear through them, and defiantly plants his standard as he awaits the ships. Focus on the topmost mast of the nearest ship as the banner of the white tree unfurls! Eomer seems perplexed, and then laughs. For as the ships come to the dock Aragorn leaps out, and Legolas, and Gimli, and behind him all the folks of the west. The enemy are dismayed at this turn of events, and as Eomer turns his men loose. Mordor’s army is caught between a hammer and an anvil. Slaughter ensues. 

CUT TO Mordor, on the plain of Gorgoroth. Sam sees Mordor’s darkness break in the west, and sees it as a good omen. Frodo thinks nothing of it; the ring is too heavy for him to care.

CUT TO Frodo sensing a Nazgul flying above them, announcing the news of defeat to Sauron.

CUT TO Frodo and Sam dumping their gear into a fissure. Sam laments the loss of his cooking tools. We shift to a wide view of Mordor, the Dark Tower, and Mount Doom.

FADE TO the carnage on the Pelennor Fields, as Legolas and Gimli walk across them. Victory has a high price.

CUT TO the streets of Minas Tirith. Merry is blundering around in a daze until he is discovered by Pippin, who tells him they are going to the Houses of Healing.

CUT TO The Houses of Healing. Faramir, Merry and Eowyn are all here. Aragorn enters and heals them all. Legolas and Gimli enter later and relate their story to Merry and Pippin…

FADE TO Pelargir, as the army of the dead, now visible in the sunlight as shadows of armed warriors, come upon the fleet and drive the Corsairs into the sea by fear, accompanied by Gimli’s narration. After the ships are secured, Aragorn releases them from their oath, and they all depart with a rustling of leaves into oblivion.

FADE TO the Houses of Healing, where Gimli concludes the story.

CUT TO The White Tower. There is a meeting of captains. Gandalf says they cannot win by force of arms, but may still be able to distract Sauron by launching an attack on Mordor so that the ring bearer can come to Mount Doom. Aragorn agrees.

CUT TO the new host leaving the city, past the carnage, and towards Mordor…

FADE TO the slopes of Mount Doom. Frodo nearly goes mad when Sauron seems to spot them, but the Enemy’s gaze is drawn away. 

CUT TO Frodo, sleeping. Sam holds an argument with himself, whether to give up or go on. In the end he resolves to carry Frodo up the slopes of Mount Doom, and when he wakens Frodo, that is exactly what he does! 

CUT TO the arduous climb up the mountain-side. Sam, with grim determination, takes Frodo up until they can see the Sammath Naur, the door into the fiery depths of hell. A stone suddenly rolls from above and knocks over Sam. Gollum is above, telling them they “mustn’t harm the Precious!” It is only Frodo, using the power of the ring, which is able to subdue him, saying that if Gollum ever tries to take the ring again he will be cast into the fires of doom. And then Frodo begins stumbling up the slope towards the door. Sam prepares to deal with Gollum, but comes to pity the grovelling creature, and lets him escape. Then Sam runs off in pursuit. We follow Gollum as he skulks down the mountain-side, then suddenly turn and creep upwards.

CUT TO The Black Gate. Two towers guards the iron doors of the main pass into Mordor. Aragorn and the remainder of the fellowship, along with Eomer and Imrahil, ride in front of their armies, which they station on two slag mounds. Aragorn shouts: “May the Lord of the Black land come forth!” No answer, and then a small door within the gate slowly creaks open, and a rider issues forth with a small entourage. He is the Mouth of Sauron. He mocks Aragorn, and says he comes to parley, holding up the Mithril Shirt and Sam’s sword. Gandalf sullenly tells him to name the terms, which the Mouth of Sauron smugly does: “These are the terms. Take them or leave them.” “These we will take!” and Gandalf snatches the tokens, “but as for your terms, we reject them entirely.” The Mouth of Sauron retreats back to the gate, laughing. There is a pause where Aragorn & co. return to their armies. The music begins to play. And the main gates creak open, revealing a giant army of Orcs, Trolls and men. They swarm out, and looking behind we see a hidden force of Easterlings closing in from the back. Focus on Pippin, as the orcs come forward and pour arrows into Gondor’s ranks, and the Trolls lumber forward with hammers and bucklers. The forces of the west are surely doomed. Then we hear a dim voice “the eagles are coming!” and we shift up to the sky. Sure enough, Gwaihir the windlord and his feathered friends fly to do battle with the Nazgul.


----------



## Mike

CUT TO Sam as he finally makes it to the door and into the volcano. Pitch black. Sam brings out the phial, which briefly gives off a feeble glow before dying away. A rumble follows, and a great flame licks the ceiling, illuminating the entire passage. This is a tunnel boring to the core of the mountain, and close by is a fissure that drops down from a dizzying height to the lava: The Crack of Doom. Frodo stands at the edge, the ring held out before him. Sam tells him to do his duty. But Frodo instead turns back. “The Ring is mine,” and he slips it on, turning invisible. Sam is speechless in horror.

CUT TO the dark tower, as Sauron’s attention is suddenly directed to Mt. Doom.

CUT TO the Black gate. The Nazgul break off from fighting and fly off towards the volcano. The creatures of Mordor halt, bereft of leadership

CUT TO the Crack of Doom. Sam is pushed aside by Gollum, who springs onto the invisible Frodo. There is a brief struggle, and Gollum bites something. Frodo appears again, falling to the ground. Close-up on his severed finger, gushing blood. And Gollum begins to dance, holding up Frodo’s finger, still wearing the ring (make this as grotesque as possible). For once in his life, Gollum is happy, but he trips, and falls, and the ring leaves his hand. Follow Gollum as he plunges down, then move up to the ring disengaging from the finger, and finally the ring itself. It now twists and turns in slow motion, until it strikes the lava. Snap to back above, Where Sam pulls up the unconscious Frodo as the volcano prepares to erupt, and carries him out of the mountain. Before him he sees the Dark Tower beginning to topple.

CUT TO the ring-wraiths disappearing, only their cloaks left behind.

CUT TO the Black Gate. The trolls turn to stone. The orcs flee in terror. “Stand, men of the west!” says Gandalf, “Now is the hour of Doom!” The Black Gate topples in on itself, and Mordor is shaken by earth-quakes. The Dark Tower is completely destroyed, and as things briefly settle down, a great black shadow emerges from the ruin. It is man-like, wearing a crown, stretching his hand towards the west. But a clear wind shreds the spectre and sends it away. “Behold, the realm of Sauron has ended!” says Gandalf.

CUT TO Sam dragging Frodo onto a slag-mound, lava rushing around them. Frodo awakes as half the mountain-side slips away, and converses with Sam. “Hopes fail. An end comes. I am glad you are with me Sam, here at the end of all things.” They both fall asleep; the score dies down and is left silent.

Pan up to the sky, where we see the dim shapes of Eagles approaching, and then go to an overhead view as the eagles wheel down towards the hobbits. They catch their precious cargo in their talons, and as they fly away we notice Gandalf rides on the leader, Gwaihir the Windlord. Hold on the sky.

FADE TO the Houses of Healing. Eowyn, her arm in a sling, watches the thundering sky to the east. Faramir comes up and to her, and though she thinks it means ill, he says it is a good omen. At which they share a kiss.

FADE TO a tent, where Sam awakes. Was it a dream? No, Frodo only has nine fingers! Gandalf enters and laughs upon seeing them. “A great shadow has departed.”

CUT TO the soldiers chanting “Praise the halflings! Praise them! Praise them with great praise!” as they approach Aragorn in Ithilien.

CUT TO Minas Tirith, on the Pelennor Fields. Aragorn undergoes his coronation, and Gandalf crowns him. “Now comes the days of the King, and may they be blessed.”

CUT TO Aragorn on the mountain above Minas Tirith, with Gandalf. They discover a new sapling of the White Tree.

CUT TO the court of the fountain, where the new tree grows beside the old. A time of renewal.

CUT TO the hobbits departing from Minas Tirith, heading back to the Shire. Initially the rest of the fellowship joins them, but they drop away, one by one, until even Gandalf is gone.

CUT TO the hobbits approaching the borders of the Shire. “It’s like awakening from a dream,” says one, and Frodo replies, ‘No. To me it’s like falling asleep again.”

CUT TO the Shire. All is not well, as the hobbits soon find out. They are halted at a gate for the Brandywine Bridge by “sheriffs.” Merry and Pippin will have none of it, and break the gates. One of the Sheriffs turns on his buddies and says that Ruffians have taken over the Shire. Merry declares that the Shire must be raised, and blows the horn of Rohan. They go off to begin a rebellion.

CUT TO Hobbiton, where the four hobbits have amassed quite a following of disgruntled hobbits. Introduce Rosie. The ruffians come to break things up, telling Frodo that “Sharkey” wants them, and are instead given a taste of their own medicine.

CUT TO Bag End, as the hobbits come to the source of the trouble. Sam laments when he sees the party tree is cut down: “This is worst than Mordor!” they are interrupted by a laugh. Saruman emerges from Bag End with Wormtongue behind him. He relates how he has secret exits out of Orthanc, and how “one ill turn deserves another.” Frodo allows him to live, robbing Saruman of his revenge. Saruman prepares to depart, but Frodo tells Wormtongue he need not follow. Saruman says Wormtongue must, and kicks him. The wretch draws a knife. With one stroke he stabs Saruman; almost immediately a hobbit kills him with an arrow. Focus on Saruman’s body, as a black mass draws up over it and his face withers into a corpse. The shadow, much like Sauron’s, only lesser, reaches out for the west—more in a plea for forgiveness than to grab it, but the wind blows him away. 

FADE TO the Shire being restored. First a long shot of the devastation, than a slow fade to a green and blessed land.

CUT TO Frodo, as he writes his book. Sam comes inside, and Frodo complains about the wound he received from Shelob.

FADE TO Frodo and Sam walking through the woodlands, when they come upon Galadriel and the elves heading towards the Havens. Gandalf is with them. It turns out this was all planned, Frodo and Bilbo will be crossing the sea into the west, and Frodo must stay in the Shire, though he may accompany them to the Grey Havens. We get our first glimpse of Bilbo after all these events: he is now extremely old, aged to how he should look.

FADE TO the Grey Havens. Frodo, Gandalf, Bilbo and Galadriel all prepare to board the ships for Valinor. Merry and Pippin suddenly appear, galloping towards them on horses. It turns out Gandalf told them of what was to happen. “I will not say ‘do not cry’, for not all tears are evil,” says Gandalf, and the ships draw from the shore. Wind fills their sails. From the pier, Sam, Pippin and Merry watch, crying with the departures.

Draw back to reveal the horizon, the sea, the gulls wheeling overhead, the sun setting. The ships slowly make their way towards the west, gentle music playing over (it should evoke feelings of the end of an era).

FADE OUT

TITLE “Here Ends the History of the War of the Ring.”

ROLL CREDITS


----------

